# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Mỡ bò Mỹ

## toanho

Không biết pót vào đâu, nên pót vào đây cho các bác làm máy. MOD thấy sai thì dời dùm nhé, cảm ơn
Không biết có bác nào sài chưa 65 ngàn 1 hủ, không phải mỡ bò chỉ. Dạng giống như kem thấy ghi dùng cho bạc đạn và tải nặng

----------


## toanho

ma dề in USA
[ATTACH=CONFIG]21048

----------

game666

----------


## nguoiduatin196

Bác test bò chưa  :Stick Out Tongue:  - Ko biết có tốt hơn mấy loại hiện nay trên thi trường không nhỉ  :Confused:

----------

game666

----------


## game666

> ma dề in USA
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]21048


xin hỏi bác mua chỗ nào thế, bây giờ giá bao nhiêu vậy
TKS

----------

